# Beginners Mistake Removal



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

OK so, it went a bit like this; [cue dreamy sequence]

I realised my chosen protection wasn't going to last the full (horrendous) winter we just had, so late one weekend and with the DPM telling me I had an hour or so still to cure a product, I opted to lay down some FK1000p in a hurry.

Now I'm not proud, I was a little rushed and L200 Steve has been ribbing me at work for sometime now but i may have got a little tiny amount of wax residue on my plastics.










It's been like that for months please forgive me...

So today with some nice weather and a plan it was time to try removal.

The weapons of choice










Built Hamber Surfex @ 1:4 and a Sonic Scrubber with the standard head on

First up a spray of Surfex through the foaming head










then a little massage with the sonic scrubber










(Cheap leccy toothbrush works fine as well or for the really fit a normal toothbrush still gets into the grain)










a quick rinse with the hose and a wipe to dry with paper towel










eh voilà










not 100% perfect (I suspect another going would get there) but for a few mins work it removed my beginners mistake fine.

almost forgot, this wasn't the only area i slipped (try the whole car) so heres a 50:50










Surfex is one of the best things for this I've found so far.

anybody got anything better?


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

:lol: :lol:

And we all thought on DW that you knew what you were doing .......


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

ads2k said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> And we all thought on dw that you knew what you were doing :d.......


...


----------



## RyanJon (Feb 18, 2009)

Never tried it but i've read a rubber does the trick!

Ryan


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Good results there Epoch  

now you just need some plastic dressing.....


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice one fella


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

RyanJon said:


> Never tried it but i've read a rubber does the trick!
> 
> Ryan


Might be worth a try, i guess it's more friction on cured wax that removes it than chemical action



Johnnyopolis said:


> Good results there Epoch
> 
> now you just need some plastic dressing.....


I've C4 from pre winter still showing some evidence after a wash nowdays but it could really do with being done again.

many thanks Mr :thumb:


----------



## GlenStaff26 (Mar 10, 2007)

Good to see a post/thread by Epoch, you are one of the guys that inspired me to join this site :thumb:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

thats the nice thing i like about using autosmarts WAX you can get it on plastic and it does not mark


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Detailed Perfection said:


> Good to see a post/thread by Epoch, you are one of the guys that inspired me to join this site :thumb:


Ditto, it be nice to see the new look Steve back here as well.

Where'd ya get that brush Epoch?


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

spitfire said:


> Ditto, it be nice to see the new look Steve back here as well.
> 
> Where'd ya get that brush Epoch?


+1:wave:
And yes, rubbers do work quite well as long as the wax has cured. Leave lots of rubber 'shavings' all over the place though


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

spitfire said:


> Ditto, it be nice to see the new look Steve back here as well.
> 
> Where'd ya get that brush Epoch?


From Halfords ages ago, but i've seen them in a few cheap shops since, brstles are nice and stiff on this head but cheapo battery toothbrush is also very useful around the car 

You never know about Steve one day maybe


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

Give it a couple of days and I bet it re-appears :lol:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Hair Bear said:


> Give it a couple of days and I bet it re-appears :lol:


Is your wallet out?

Happy to step outside and take a picture before the light goes :thumb:


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

Epoch said:


> Is your wallet out?
> 
> Happy to step outside and take a picture before the light goes :thumb:


Mate, it was just a bidda banter


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

RyanJon said:


> Never tried it but i've read a rubber does the trick!
> 
> Ryan


I completely mis-read that first time round

Train of thought: 'how the hell would a.........oh'

:lol:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Your not alone Jon, first time I used FK1000 I made a bit of mess.

Agreed Surfex is excellent for this sort of job, I also have a Duragloss wax eraser which I find very effective, needs a few applications and some agitating from the foam head.
I know a few members have used it and disliked it, but it's always given me the desired results.

BTW good to see you posting again.:thumb:


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> Agreed Surfex is excellent for this sort of job,


If I could swap my tapwater for hot and cold Surfex, I would :lol:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Gleammachine said:


> Your not alone Jon, first time I used FK1000 I made a bit of mess.
> 
> Agreed Surfex is excellent for this sort of job, I also have a Duragloss wax eraser which I find very effective, needs a few applications and some agitating from the foam head.
> I know a few members have used it and disliked it, but it's always given me the desired results.
> ...


Many thanks for the input Rob,

I too have heard mixed review of the Wax eraser and another called wax blaster IIRC but have yet to try either for myself.

I have a few little jobs coming up so will do my best to get some post worthy shots



PhillipM said:


> If I could swap my tapwater for hot and cold Surfex, I would :lol:


Each to there own :doublesho, but i do agree it does work exceptionally effectively


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Has to be the best add for a Sonic Scrubber yet? I have always thought...

If I got one, where would I use it. Wax on textured plastic is a pain!!

Nice one:thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Planet Man said:


> Has to be the best add for a Sonic Scrubber yet? I have always thought...
> 
> If I got one, where would I use it. Wax on textured plastic is a pain!!
> 
> Nice one:thumb:


It's been under the bonnet on lots of bits that you can't quite get movement to as well (the optional smaller heads are more useful for this)

It is a bit over the top but is very handy for somethings


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Purchased my Sonic scrubber today, as always went in for 1 thing and come out with extra bits, told my son it was his new toothbrush.:lol:

Worked a treat on the inner rims of these beauty's.

http://twitpic.com/1ltbzc


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Gleammachine said:


> told my son it was his new toothbrush.:lol:
> Worked a treat on the inner rims of these beauty's.
> http://twitpic.com/1ltbzc


After saying that he might think his teeth will turn out like Ken Dodd's Rob:lol:









I bet those BBS's took some doing - nice finish:thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Peanut butter is pretty good on plastics


----------

